#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  اكتشاف جرذ عملاق في إندونيسيا

## رويتر

اكتشف باحثون، من فريق علمي أمريكي إندونيسي، في إحدى الغابات النائية بإندونيسيا جرذاً عملاقاً وحيوان أوبوسوم، صغير جداً يبدو أن العلماء لم يشاهدوا مثلهما سابقاً.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## zizoYAzizo

فار  ::

----------

